# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Whistles

## tater03

I was wondering if anyone else has one of those whistles you can buy to keep with you to draw attention to yourself if you are ever attacked or need help? I got one of these awhile back and though I have not had to use it I find that it is very comforting to know that it is there if needed when I am out alone.

----------


## trick-r-treat

I never heard of that, but it sounds to me like a good thing to have.  You can never have enough of that kind of stuff when you are out there on your own, and a whistle would be very handy.

----------


## Chris

I would feel safer with a shock gun or pepper spray.

----------


## trick-r-treat

Well, those are good, too, but what if you are in a place where no-one can see what is going on - wouldn't you want to make some noise?

----------


## tater03

Yes those are also good suggestions. I would just be afraid that my sons would get into the shock gun or the pepper spray. Would be the last time they did if that ever happened though.

----------


## mamab

I know when we go to do recreational prospecting, we always have the kids have a whistle so they can "call" if they need help. They know they are only to blow the whistle if there's a real need. Helps us to feel a little safer, knowing they have a way to contact us if they're not right in eyesight.

----------


## vicki2

I think whistles are good for children, but as an adult walking around, I don't know I want one hanging around my neck, and I'd never find it in my pocket.
I'm sure they're useful, but .....

----------


## Appleman

My mom has a whistle. She hangs it on her neck most of the time, whenever she wants my brother's attention in a playground and he's ignoring her.  :Big Grin:

----------


## the edge

bring a whistle it will help because you wont always be up for yelling

----------


## donny h

I carry a Storm whistle, $6 or so, it's incredibly (plug your ears) loud, and works wet.

storm whistles/

No one can yell all day, but anyone can blow a whistle, off and on, all day if they needed to.

If a person has any sort of injury any yelling at all could be painful.

----------


## rubybeetle

I didn't know other whistles don't work when they're wet.  I'd hate to learn that the hard way!

----------


## mamab

Luckily, my dad taught me how to whistle really loudly, so I don't actually NEED a whistle. If I'm hurt, I don't know that I'd be able to form it, or have the breath left to blow, natural one or plastic.

----------


## trick-r-treat

I think a loud scream can work wonders.  Are you just going to happen to have this whistle when you need it?  You have to find it, blow in it, etc.... I would have screamed by then.

----------


## donny h

> Are you just going to happen to have this whistle when you need it?


Yes, I will have the whistle when I need it, I have a small survival kit that goes where I go, it contains a small number of crucial items, including a storm whistle.

I'll say it again, NO ONE can yell or scream all day, it's simply not possible, you WILL lose your voice after a while. I have a fine yell, in my industry it's referred to as a 'harbor voice', it's simply projecting from the diaphram, like a stage actor does. I couldn't do it all day if my life depended on it. If I scream instead of yell, it will wipe out my voice for a couple of days, been there, done that, many times.

A good whistle can be heard over a mile away, my harbor voice maxes out at around 100 yards. 

Please don't downplay the importance of a good whistle in a survival kit, they cost less than $10, weigh less than an ounce, and take up very little space.

----------


## LarryB

Hi folks, I agree with DonnyH and Tater. If you don't have one and you spend much time alone out there doing your thing, you REALLY should get one.  If you don't go much further than the corner store or your back yard alone, o.k. yelling is fine if ya want to yell.   :Confused:   On the other hand, if you DO spend lots of time in the back of beyond alone, then this is not an "opinion" item here friends.  The whistle is a very necessary and intelligent piece of any reality based survivalists kit or kits.

The one I've been testing out for the last two years is a very tough, high impact plastic jobby, with a compass built into one side of it and a thermometer embedded into the other side. There is a 1/4 inch nylon cord to hang it around my neck where I  forget all about it until I need it. This little unit is SO handy that I now wear it even when I'm in the city, like it's a part of my clothes now. 

 Anyway, If you carry matches or a lighter with you, even though you may never need them, then you should also carry a simple whistle as well, along with your SAK or good modern day  equivalent, of course...  

 There's my first 2 cents worth... :Smile:  


LarryB

----------


## thinkfree3

in a pinch that moss stuff that hangs from trees works great for making smoke.. a lot of green stuff will, around here i'd prolly use palm branches. Just make sure you don't burn something that will hurt you.

----------


## Minwaabi

I'm not always the best with abbreviations so I'll probably remember before tomorrow, but what is a SAK?

----------


## Tangent210

I carry a storm whistle in my pack when I go climbing, or in my pocket when I'm hiking. you may snicker at it but it can save your life if you're ever lost. The human voice doesn't travel well in a forest or anywhere for that matter but if you buy a good whistle it can be heard for miles, not to mention it requires far less energy to use. It will also scare away any predators far better than the human voice.

----------


## Bowcatz

I bought one of these multi-tool kind that has a whistle, compass, thermometer, and magnifying glass (actually caught some oak leaves on fire with the magnifiying lense) from Coghlan. It's pretty good. The whistle is ear drum busting loud, too. It's plastic, so I keep it in my small fanny pack which is always on my belt. Now I'll know just how cold it was this upcoming deer season when sitting in my climbing stand watching frost form on the toe of my boots.

They got all kinds of camping stuff over at their site, if you are interested.
http://www.coghlans.com/catalogue/index.php


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## LarryB

SAK stands for the good ol' Swiss Army Knife, Minwaabi...   :Smile:   I have five models, most are over twenty years old and still workin' fine. They've all been tested and re-tested out in the boonies many times  and now I am never without one (at least) on me. There is one in my BOB too.   :Smile:   That stands for Bug Out Bag   :Smile:   or in my case too, Bug Out Bike!  :-)

Bowcatz, I like that Goghlan unit a lot too! Awesome multi-useful rig that is!  :-)

P.S. Hope the doubters are being swayed away from the dark side and into the bright side of whistle validity, in a persons shirt pocket or whatever, by this post started by buddy Tater!  


lb

----------


## tater03

Thank you for posting about the storm whistle. I never even realized a regular whistle might not work when wet. Thanks for the information.

----------


## mamab

That storm whistle sure is a multi-tool wonder, isn't it? I'll have to see if I can find one locally. I hate having to pay for shipping if I don't have to.  :Wink:

----------


## KRASH!

Use what the Pro's use.  Its still $10.  Go get a "Fox 40".  Used from the NBA, NFL, World Soccer, to Olympics.  If you can hear them over 50,000 raging fans, its gotta be good.

They also work (with extreme pleasure, I might add) when you're directing traffic and some moron is more busy on the cell phone than operating their 4,000 pound deadly weapon.

Fox 40.  
About 98% of the (claimed) volume of the StormWhistle, and about a 1/3 of the size.

----------


## Tony uk

Thanks For letting me know about that  :Big Grin:

----------


## donny h

I'm sure a Fox whistle works fine for directing traffic and refereeing, but it is simply not in the same class as the Storm whistle when it comes to loudness and durability, the two most important features to me for a survival item.

http://www.stormwhistles.com/thestorm.html

----------


## Fog_Harbor

On my keyring I carry a whistle, pepperspray, and a flint.  That and my Leatherman Wave are always within reach of where I am, and I never leave home without them.  I won't fly anymore BECAUSE I won't be without them.

----------


## Strider

I bring a metal whistle with me anytime I camp because usually whoever I'm with   is either way behind me, way ahead of me, or somewhere in between where I can't see. (canoeing, I mean) I also have a simple little device that takes a cell battery, waterproof, that when you pull out the litle pin, it beeps incredibly loud. I'd bet if it were close enough, it could seriously damage your ears. It's really high pitched and can be heard for a LONG ways. A whistle works too, of course!  :Smile:

----------


## Sarge47

First let me add that a metal whistle is "not good" for really hot or sub-zero climates.  That being said, here's a web-site I got from, I believe it was "survivorman" that has a cool 3-in-1 tool.  go to www.wisementrading.com/flint.htm.  Then scroll on down to the "light-my-fire" folding knife with built in flint and whistle.  I think that's kinda cool. :EEK!:

----------


## Sarge47

> I bought one of these multi-tool kind that has a whistle, compass, thermometer, and magnifying glass (actually caught some oak leaves on fire with the magnifiying lense) from Coghlan. It's pretty good. The whistle is ear drum busting loud, too. It's plastic, so I keep it in my small fanny pack which is always on my belt. Now I'll know just how cold it was this upcoming deer season when sitting in my climbing stand watching frost form on the toe of my boots.
> 
> They got all kinds of camping stuff over at their site, if you are interested.
> http://www.coghlans.com/catalogue/index.php
> 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I've got several of these, two made by Coleman and one by Silva.  They're really loud.  I've used them on my old school bus route to be heard over a bunch of loud kids.  Boy did they ever sit up and take notice! :EEK!:

----------


## albanian-american

does anyone know the best way of building a water filter in the wild to clear dirty water to drink, then the best way of making a fire, what materials are best for this

----------


## albanian-american

and for food i mean what can be eaten in the wilds, what types of plants, snails, grasses, fishes, animals are safe to eat, what plants are poisonous and none safe to eat?

----------


## Gingham

Some things to consider about whistles, and why absolute "loudness" is not the only, or best, criterium.

ISO 12402-8:2006(en)
Personal flotation devices  Part 8: Accessories  Safety requirements and test 
methods

Part 5 - Specifications and test methods

5.2 Whistles Whistles shall be non-metallic and robust in construction, free from all burrs, and shall not rely on any moving part for the production of sound. They shall comply with the relevant material requirements as specified in ISO 12402-7. The attachment and the cord of the whistle shall withstand a static load of (200 50 0 + ) N when tested in accordance with 5.4. Three specimens shall be tested by being blown as hard as possible by a subject of between 20 years and 30 years of age and free from all known impairments to pulmonary function, in an outside and open area during calm clear weather. The sound generated shall be shown at least at an instant to have exceeded 100 dB(A) measured at a distance of (5 ± 0,1) m directly in front of the whistle. The predominant frequency shall be (2 ± 1) kHz and shall be multi-tone. The whistle shall also be shown to be capable of producing sound in air immediately following immersion in fresh water. The whistle shall be attached to cord or line of a length sufficient to permit its use, which shall in turn be attached securely to the lifejacket or buoyancy aid. It shall be stowed on the device in such a way that the performance of the lifejacket is not affected, but so that it can be removed for use with either hand of the wearer, and can be stowed by the wearer. Whistles complying with this part of ISO 12402 shall be marked with an exclusive permanent identifying marking that can be traced to conformance with this part of ISO 12402.

----------


## theJman

You do realize this thread is 12 years old, right?

----------


## kl0an

I carry one of these on my keychain, another one on my Get Home Bag.. I had to look it up on American Red Cross because I've had mine on my keychain for so many years, the paint is worn off.

On Amazon.com, search for Woodcovo 10 Pack Aluminum Whistle EDC Sport Emergency Survival Whistles with Key Chain

You get 10 of them for $6.99

120db Loud enough,Suitable for anyone who needs attention. emergency situations, referee, coaches, training, sports.

----------


## kl0an

Did I miss the thread birthday party??

----------

